# Qualifications to be President of the United States



## Doc

“Okay y'all... wrap your heads around this one... and this came from a university student!!! Those of you who worry about Democrats versus Republicans -- relax, here is our real problem.

In a Purdue University classroom, they were discussing the qualifications to be President of the United States. It was pretty simple. The candidate must be a natural-born citizen of at least 35 years of age.
However, one girl in the class immediately started in on how unfair it was of the requirement to be a natural-born citizen. In short, her opinion was that this requirement prevented many capable individuals from becoming president.
The class was taking it in and letting her rant, and not many jaws hit the floor when she wrapped up her argument by stating, "What makes a natural- born citizen any more qualified to lead this country than one born by C-section?"
Yep, these are the same kinds of 18-year-olds that are now voting in our elections! They breed, and they walk among us.


----------



## FrancSevin

One more person who has no idea where live Doritos inhabit.
When the SHTF she will starve.


----------



## Bigus

Doc said:


> “Okay y'all... wrap your heads around this one... and this came from a university student!!! Those of you who worry about Democrats versus Republicans -- relax, here is our real problem.
> 
> In a Purdue University classroom, they were discussing the qualifications to be President of the United States. It was pretty simple. The candidate must be a natural-born citizen of at least 35 years of age.
> However, one girl in the class immediately started in on how unfair it was of the requirement to be a natural-born citizen. In short, her opinion was that this requirement prevented many capable individuals from becoming president.
> The class was taking it in and letting her rant, and not many jaws hit the floor when she wrapped up her argument by stating, "What makes a natural- born citizen any more qualified to lead this country than one born by C-section?"
> Yep, these are the same kinds of 18-year-olds that are now voting in our elections! They breed, and they walk among us.


Yikes!
Tomorrow’s congressperson.
Or a future Darwin winner.
I saw some pretty stupid people when I went to college.


----------



## jimbo

Bigus said:


> Yikes!
> Tomorrow’s congressperson.
> Or a future Darwin winner.
> I saw some pretty stupid people when I went to college.


The sad thing is, half the class agreed with her.


----------



## PGBC

Don't know how I missed this gem before, but thank you for the laugh.


----------



## mla2ofus

It's no laughing matter. This could be a future leader. Tis better to be thought a fool rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## Montesquieu

Stuttering on camera is clearly a preferable Presidential trait these days. Obviously a promotion from the intoxicated ramblings of the student conferences they used to attend (or still think they're still at).


----------



## kc3tec

Qualifications! 1st a quadruple lobotomy.
And 2nd small eyebolts in the wrist, head, and knees, ( to tie the puppet strings to)

 Third know how to make empty promises that you know you cant keep!
And finally pursing lips to kiss the arses of the special interest groups.


----------



## kc3tec

When kids are not educated in the harsh realities, but sheltered to prevent poorly perceived trauma, they live a life of ignorance and fantasy.
Perfect puppets for the ruling class.


----------



## Doc

Reminds me of the Fetterman running for Senate in PA.   He had a nightmare debate yet the PA dems will most likely still vote for him.   All they want it a place holder that will vote the way Schumer says.    No wonder Schumer told Biden the debate performance didn't hurt them to much.


----------



## Mark1911

That was AOC in the college classroom…


----------

